# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  اضحك فقط مع ابو محجوب

## Shb_Cute

*أسامه عيد حجاج*
مواليد عمان سنة 1973المهنة: رسام كاريكاتير ومصممجرافيكيالتحصيل العلمي :الثانوية العامة-ومعاهد فنون جميلةوجرافيكأماكن العمل: الصحف الإسبوعية مثل جريدة المرأة والبلادومجلات مثلبي سي مجازيين الإماراتية للكمبيوتر ومجلة الرجل اليوم الإماراتيةوصحف يوميةمثل الدستور والرأيوفي التلفزيون الأردني رسام في برنامج على الهواسواوحالياً أعمل في شركة أبو محجوب مع شقيق الفنان عماد حجاج كرسام كاريكاتيرعلى موقع أبو محجوبومصمم الشركة ورسام كاريكاتير في جريدة بيتي الإسبوعية ومجلةبي سي الإماراتيةشاركت في عدة معارض جماعية في الأردن ومهرجان فيفرنسا.

بعض الكاريكاتورات المميزة للرسام والتي انتقيتها لكم :

----------


## BeisaN

الموضوع كتير حلو

وراح ادعمك بالكاريكاتير

عندي اغلب ارشيف ابو محجوب

----------


## Shb_Cute

اشكرك كتير على ردك بيسان 
ورح اكون سعيد بأي مشاركات الك في الموضوع  
دام تواصلك الرائع معنــــا

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور اخي على هذه الكاريكاتير

          شخص له باع ومجال وخيال واسع في المجال  الكومدي في الرسم

 مشكوره على الادراج المتميز وبانتظار جديدك


                تحيه ود

----------


## Shb_Cute

مشكوور مسار الضوء على درك المشجع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## L A R A

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا الك ولمجهودك الكبير ولا تطول الغيبه  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

شكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً على الموضوع المميز

----------


## ajluni top

لوووووووووووووووول

كلهم من الاخر :Eh S(7):

----------


## احساس المطر

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ..كلهم حلوين .. 

فيه اشاعه في المنتدى بتحكى .. طولت الغيبه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت اربد

شكرااااااااااااااااا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Shb_Cute

> شكرااااااااااااااااا



العفـــــــــــــو

----------


## incredibleimagination

*so cooooool ya man ,they r really very funny,keep going on* :Eh S(15):

----------


## zooz

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع

----------


## ابو نعيم

*يسلموووووووووووو على الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

حلو كثير والله

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووو كثير حلوين 
 واقعنا العربي

----------


## ريمي

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتير حلو
يسلمواا

----------

